# Need cutdown to 1D Mag's



## Russki (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello guys.

I want to buy two cutdown to 1D Mag's, one black, one silver.

Both of them needs to be bored to accept 1D to 4AA adapter by modamag.

Shipping to New York.

PM me with price.

:thanks:


----------



## Russki (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks to everybody who responded.

Job is being done. 
:thanks: :goodjob:


----------



## dan_ (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Russki,

would you be so kind to tell me who´s doing the cutdown-job for you? That´ld be awesome. I want to get one cutdown as well. 

Or anyone else with information feel free to respond. Thanks.

Cheers,
dan


----------



## Russki (Dec 30, 2006)

Please guys, help our German friend. 
:thanks:


----------



## Kid9P (Dec 30, 2006)

Send Cmacclel a PM.

He did one for me recently in blue.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Dec 30, 2006)

I can do these as well. I have several black hosts available and can see about other colors too. 

MM


----------



## Kid9P (Dec 30, 2006)

Good to know as well Mirage


----------



## Ledean (Dec 31, 2006)

I did the job for Russki.


----------



## ming560 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,

I also want cutdown to 1D Mag's and needs to be bored to accept 1D to 4AA adapter by modamag, but ship to Hong Kong.
Can you do 1 x 18650 length of C Size Mag?

Please PM me with price.


----------



## Ledean (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry if the thread is being hijacked Russski .
Ming 560 Pm replied.


----------



## Russki (Dec 31, 2006)

Ledean said:


> Sorry if the thread is being hijacked Russski .
> Ming 560 Pm replied.


No problem Ledean.

By the way folks, my order was done by Ledean.

Quality work and fast shipping.

Highly recommended.

And Happy New Year everybody. 

:santa:


----------

